# Training an older dog?



## kiki (May 28, 2012)

Any advice on getting an older dog to train to go off leash? he's 5, but we've only had him 7 months. His recall in the fenced yard is ok if I have treats, but otherwise he could care less. When we are out, once something catches his attention, it doesn't matter what you do! He refuses all treats for praise when we are out walking on the leash. He has a stubborn streak and likes to try to be in charge. Obviously, I've only taken him to fenced dog parks for off leash runs, but I know he'd love the woods and the lake off leash. Any ideas would be appreciated!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Personally, I would recommend two alternatives. 1) I would suggest an e-collar; condition him properly to an e-collar and then take him to a nice hiking trail. If you have properly established your place in his life as the alpha provider, he will stay with you and return to you, especially in a new open, emtpy environment. Your dog will surprise you at how well his recall actually is if you just keep moving on the hike. With the e-collar you will be able to "handle"him from a distance by using the beep and/or stimulation to reinforce commands when his head may wonder a bit. We've graduated from the e-collar and have gone to to option 2.

Option 2) I use a pattern of whistles to handle my pup now. He's gotten very aware and attentive of me and desires. 
Trust your pup and throw him in the deep end.. if sure you'll be happily surprised. Be loving and assertive at the same time for the best results


----------

